# Happy Birthday Up in Smoke!



## meowey (Aug 27, 2006)

Up in Smoke,

I want to be the first to wish you a very Happy Birthday!

Meowey


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Up in Smoke :P


----------



## tommy c (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy B-Day Up in Smoke 8)


----------



## monty (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Carl!

And many happy returns! Enjoy your day to its fullest! Do what makes you happy! And remember that on this day your favorite food and drink have no calories!

Hope all is "Up In Smoke" for you today!

Cheers!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Carl,  Today is your day so sit back and relax and enjoy your special day!


Joe


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 27, 2006)

Carl..

Happy Birthday to ya...enjoy the day....

Richard


----------



## Dutch (Aug 27, 2006)

Carl, here's wishing you the best on your special day!!  Happy Brrithday!!


----------



## smokemack (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Carl!!  :D


----------



## big-e (Aug 28, 2006)

Carl wishing you the best for many more years to come! HAPPY B-day


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 28, 2006)

A belated Birthday wish of good times, good drink, and good food for the upcomeing year.  Hope all went well, all is going well, all will be well.


----------

